# trolling motor and battery question



## iwannagheenoe (Jun 28, 2007)

i currently have a near empty hull on a 15'4" high sider (excluding 2 swivel chairs). i do have a trolling motor that i intend to use but i am unsure of how to properly and safely store the battery on board. anyone have any input? also i was wondering what maintenence and cleaning needs to be done after use of a trolling motor in a salt water environment? any help would be appreciated


----------



## Eric_S (Mar 17, 2009)

Go to KMart and buy a battery mount that secures to your deck. You will also need a plastic battery box to protect and cover your battery. I am not sure why they seem to only sell them in black, because heat can permanently damage or destroy your battery. I am planning to paint my battery box white, but there you have it. That should be enough to protect and store your battery while on the water. Cheers.


----------

